
I Lived in a 38-Person Co-Op in San Francisco, and So Can You - arunbahl
https://thebolditalic.com/i-live-in-an-intentional-community-in-san-francisco-and-so-can-you-363f91196932
======
asguy
Sounds like [a family] with extra steps.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1kKoqE-
sAb8](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1kKoqE-sAb8)

------
refurb
_Eventually, I burned out on the sheer density of Chateau Ubuntu._

